# What goal do you think humanity is not focused enough on achieving?



## Bretrick (Nov 25, 2021)

Future water supply. Might not be a problem here in Perth because they will simply keep building Desalination Plants.
But other not so well off Countries? Water will be sold at extreme prices. People unable to pay will drink contaminated water, (it is happening now) Disease will take the lives of millions but reporting of these events will be minimal.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 26, 2021)

Limiting population growth.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 26, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Limiting population growth.


It has been predicted that world population will start to decline by the year 2100.
Peaking at 11 Billion.
Means that there are still going to be about 800 million - 1 billion people living in poverty.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2021)

Creating a peaceful global community with enough for all.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 26, 2021)

Humanity is headed for a "brick wall" on many "fronts".  While much attention is being given to "climate change", there are other issues that will be just as severe. or worse.....overpopulation being the biggest, IMO.  Then, AI and robotics will be reducing  the need for human labor more and more....leading to fewer jobs, and more poverty.  Clean water will become the "new gold" in many parts of the world....the Western U.S. among them.  

Given all these issues, it's increasingly hard to remain optimistic about the world our future generations will inherit.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 26, 2021)

Of course distillation of drinking water from the oceans.
but also
Utilizing the power of THOUGHT to help mankind.
Thoughts are INCREDIBLY POWERFUL, but humans must be taught how to create, feel  and send this thought.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 26, 2021)

It might be in our DNA to operate in a "response" mode instead of a "prevent" mode.


----------

